# Was für einen Monitor für Grafiken??



## Xcurse (10. August 2001)

An alle Grafiker (-profis)

Ich wollte gerne wissen was für einen Monitor Ihr empfiehlt?
Ein Kumpel meinte das kin Grafiker einen TFT benutzt da die Farbdarstellung auf einem Röhrenmonitor besser ist.
Stimmt das?

Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir vielleicht einen empfehlen könnt oder wenigsten so ein paar Eigentschaften nennt die ein Monitor besitzen sollte wie z.B. der soll min. 19 zoll groß sein oder ...

Ich möchte folgende Programme benutzen wie z.B. Photoshop 6.0, 3 D studio Max, Dreamweaver usw. (und ein bißchen spielen   ) 

Also wäre nett von euch

Danke im vorraus

X


----------



## Flame (13. August 2001)

*hmm*

als erstes möchte ich dir von einem tft abraten.
das geht mit der zeit auf die augen.
da ein tft bildschirm immer so "nachbildet" ich meine die bilder, obwohl schon weg noch leicht zu sehen sind.
also kurz. die bilder verschwinden nicht gleich, sondern glingen langsam ab.
das kann unschön sein, vorallem, wenn du oft scrollen musst.
zum 2 ist die darstellung nicht ganz so brilliant. ein muß für millimeter- bzw. pixelarbeit.

dann rate ich dir zu einem 21 zoller.
obwohl ich mit meinem 17`ner ganz gut zurecht komme.

in richtigen grafikstudios sind eh fast immer 2 monitore an einem rechner.
also reichen auch 2 17`ner.
auf dem einen hast du dann die arbeitsfläche und auf dem anderen deine werkzeuge.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen. 
cya :FLAmE:


----------



## Schweinekrebs (13. August 2001)

Monitor von NEC...
kannste eigentlich nichts falschmachen, sind sehr gut, aber auch sehr teuer.
19" sollte besser reichen, größere sind leicht zu dunkel
oder sind öfter etwas fleckig.
Schau dir das gute Stück auf jeden Fall vorher an!
Lass ihn anmachen und ne halbe Stunde laufen!
Auch wenn der Verkäufer griesgrämig schaut wenn du darauf bestehst...
Mach zur Probe Paint an (unter Programme -> Zubehör),
mach ein neues, weißes Bild und schaus dir im Vollbildmodus an,
so kann man schön sehen ob der Monitor ein gleichmäßig
ausgeleuchtetes Bild hat, keine Farbflecken hat usw.
... mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.


----------

